# Can anyone tell me?......



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

The best programme to use to make invitations for a party? 

I am organising a party for dh's 40th and want to make the invitations myself. I haven't done anythingliek this for years and am behind the times with what programmes are best. 

Has anyone done this recently? 

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive not done this either since I had windows 95!

Anyone have any Idea


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry i cant really help on programmes to use, i have made invites by importing a photo onto a word document and addong the wording to it, pretty boring really but thats all i know how to do,  hope someone can help further ....


----------

